# Smithers Lake



## Bowzer (Dec 2, 2010)

I go by the Parish Coal Plant all the time meandering backroads and Smithers Lake is always peeking through here and there beckoning for a canoe and fishing rod...to me anyway.
Knowing many a cooling lake can harbor some serious fishing, the place is that much more appealing.

I heard long ago there were a couple of ways to access the place but now it's locked down tight by the power plant. I figure it's all a no go these days but would still like to learn more about it. Anyone with a bit of history on the lake and surrounding areas? I go down Rabb's Prairie road all the time, too, (county dirt road through the nearby fields) and would love to learn of any other trails or passages in the area.


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

Your right that is a beautiful lake and I too wish I could fish it. rabbs prarie is a grat road to see wild life on and also Gubbles has alot of deer and pigs you can see with a bobcat or fox sighting every now and again. YO Jones is also a good road to see wild life on. I myself enjoy crusing by the lake and all of Thompsons bottom..., but beware of the thopsons bottom cat woman LOL


----------



## Bowzer (Dec 2, 2010)

Haven't seen the "Thompson's Bottom Catwoman" yet but sure have seen plenty of other critters around there like you said. Out on Gubbels (and I hate they paved that road frankly) is that homestead that is about perfect if you ask me; Well, for being in the shadow of the 4th largest coal fired power plant that is. 

Sure would love to get access to some of the oil field trails to just meander a bit. Most of the time the workers don't care if you end up down them but one locked gate behind you or meet up with the wrong oil company personnel and it ain't a good thing.

I guess it's my old Jeep days when I picked up this wandering backroads and trails habit. Now I take my girls out on "Deer Watching" trips through there in the evenings...they get a kick out of it.

EDIT: Last weekend I was out on Rabb's Prairie and heard all kinds of shooting down to the south. Couple of 4 wheelers headed out later and I got the impression they found a few of those hogs that are getting all too numerous around the area. Royal Lakes Estates and even Greatwood are getting a lot more trouble out of them, too.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Smithers Lake is off limits. I worked at the power plant long time ago as an electricians apprentice for Frown & Poot. We did a lot of work at the intake complex and you would not believe the catfish there.The fish were VERY numerous and large. This was in 1980. We used to go to the bridge off 762 and fish when the water was moving and catch lots of good catfish. I think that it may have been closed to the public now also. You are right though, it is beautiful. I know of some guys that did the sneak in thing and most got caught! Serious fines, etc. I decided it wasn't worth it. I have a few in-laws that work at the plant and they are always talkin about the huge bucks just feeding in the pastures like cattle. It is tempting.
BTW: I have heard the Cat Woman! We used to go down there at night and just sit real quiet and listen. You would be surprised at all the wild stuff you hear down in that bottom at night! All the chicks we brought with us would start freakin out. Great country boy entertainment.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

3 of the guys I hunt with work at that plant and you don't want to get caught out there...


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

Worked at MLSES for TXU many years. I left before 9/11, but friends told me things really changed since then. We had dozens of deer there; heck saw a nice big buck run right thru the middle of the units one night.


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

*smithers lake*

i worked on the dike system, really a water flow control system, for two summers in a row. we took about a 1000# of catfish out of there. they were really good eating, no fat what-so-ever. they're so over populated that a 3' cat will only weigh about 20-25#. the north end is covered in gators, if you leave your lines in overnight you won't have it the next day. years ago, TP&W released some nile perch in the lake. they came back about 10 yrs, later to see if any were left, they didn't find any. if nothings changed, the lake was leased to HL&P by the george ranch foundation. i worked out there on the boilers for 25 yrs., i've been retired for 7 yrs. and i'm sure things have changed, just like HL&P changed. they used to be a great company to work for, back when their color was green and the motto was SERVICE FIRST.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

smooth move said:


> i worked on the dike system, really a water flow control system, for two summers in a row. we took about a 1000# of catfish out of there. they were really good eating, no fat what-so-ever. they're so over populated that a 3' cat will only weigh about 20-25#. the north end is covered in gators, if you leave your lines in overnight you won't have it the next day. years ago, TP&W released some nile perch in the lake. they came back about 10 yrs, later to see if any were left, they didn't find any. if nothings changed, the lake was leased to HL&P by the george ranch foundation. i worked out there on the boilers for 25 yrs., i've been retired for 7 yrs. and i'm sure things have changed, just like HL&P changed. they used to be a great company to work for, back when their color was green and the motto was SERVICE FIRST.


Did you know Mike Uhyrek or Darrell Mikeska?


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

I live in the shadows of the Smithers Lake facility.Maybe a mile away. Have a local doctor that owns acreage behind me who has a high fence. He has a multitude of exotic wildlife we watch every evening off the back porch.

Smithers Lake is off limits, but we like to fish the area bridge crossings that accommodate the over flow from the lake.

Our little piece of Heaven out here..


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Dad took me there as a kid to fish by the bridge, then I started going by myself when I was a teenager. Caught many a catfish, whitebass, gaspergoo, and gar outta that lake till they finally stopped it. People trashed it by the bridge. 

I had a great friend in high school. He used to live with late James Booth. During my teenage yrs we hunted all of booth all the way into Thompsons bottoms. We did so much hunting it was crazy. We had permission. Ive fished the backside of the lake from Booth side and had catfish we couldnt get in. Killed more hogs than you could imagine. Seen some record bucks out there.

Ive heard the nile perch still live by the plant and are huge. As well as catfish over 100lbs, so say the divers that dive and check the gates under water. 

Watch out for the Thompson cop, Chief Pirie. He catches a lot of poachers around the plant, hunting and fishing. And I tow their cars or trucks

I got permission to hunt all the property South of the plant owned by a guy named Bruce. He has the part with Gubbels lake on it. But I dont hunt much anymore and never went and set up a stand or feeder. 

We also hunted all of Gubbels property also back during high school. I went to school with a Gubbels

Did alot of gator hunting also. Ive always loved the Thompsons area and the oil fields. You can get lost back there


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

*HL&P*



Haute Pursuit said:


> Did you know Mike Uhyrek or Darrell Mikeska?


yes, i was a contractor under mike,he's a stand up guy. is he still in pearland? didn't know darrell as well, but he was always easy to get along with. those were really the good old days.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

smooth move said:


> yes, i was a contractor under mike,he's a stand up guy. is he still in pearland? didn't know darrell as well, but he was always easy to get along with. those were really the good old days.


I've been hunting with those 2 guys and another one from that plant named Kevin Tajchman for many, many years. Mike is as good as they come and he does still live in Pearland but he is on the other side of 288 now.


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I've been hunting with those 2 guys and another one from that plant named Kevin Tajchman for many, many years. Mike is as good as they come and he does still live in Pearland but he is on the other side of 288 now.


I am almost certain i went to grade school in Rosenberg with Kevin.

Kelly


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

kdubya said:


> I am almost certain i went to grade school in Rosenberg with Kevin.
> 
> Kelly


He is probably about your age Kelly. He lives in Guy now. I'll ask him if he went to grade school in Rosenberg.


----------

